# ONE CFL on a 10 gallon low-light tank?



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I've grown plants with a 14watt bulb in a similar set up so its workable. The stem plants will tilt to the side the bulb is on.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends on how high up off the tank the bulb will be.

If only a few inches over the tank, then 10-20 watts. The higher up off the tank, the more you'll need.

With those plant choices, you don't need much light, though. So I'd just find a lamp first and then see what options you can find to fit the lamp.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 10 watt Lights of america brand cfl (from walmart) in my 10 gallon.
For the plant choices you have they will do.
Currently I have Pellia, Java moss, Dwarf Hygrophila and some rotala sp in my 10 gallon shrimp/endler breeding and plant holding tank.

If you are going to use the screw in bulb type desk lamp, You can get the Home depot ecosmart brand lights. They start with 9 watts, 13 watts and so on.. These are 5500K and seem to be doing fine for plants. I use these particular bulbs (9wattx3) on my 20 gallon long using 3 clip on lamps.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok how do I determine the amount of watts I need for my tank on the CFLs? What wattage it says it uses, or the wattage it is equivilant to incandescent, example: "uses 13watts, compare to 60 watt incandescent!"

I would like to have the lamp about 4-6 inches from the surface of the water, so I should use a stronger bulb, right? How strong would you reccomend?


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

Is this desk lamp? How are the reflectors and will your light be positioned vertically or horizontally. CFL's give off different intensities and distribution of light depending on how they are positioned.

edit: because this is low light. I wouldn't use anything higher than 13 watt 6500K bulbs. You have them higher up and use two lights for better light distribution.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohhh ok...I don't even have a lamp yet, just was trying to figure out what wattage I needed before buying it, but I'll get the lamp first! Awesome!


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm using one clip on lamp (13w 6500k) from walmart on my 20 Long my plants seem to be doing great. I have java fern, amazon swords, pennywort, starougyne repens, four leaf clovers, and a bunch of different mosses.


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

For a normal desk lamp, don't get a 26 watt bulb (the next highest wattage after 13 watts). That will give you high lighting right under the lamp. 

You can always buy clamp on work lights. Less than $10 for fixture+reflector. It is sold in lowes, home depot, and even Walmart now.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to get this lamp: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40066541 Would it be better than one that reflects straight down? I think it is just plain white on the inside. If I were to use this lamp, with it 4-ish inches about the surface, what wattage would you suggest? So sorry for all the questions, I'm having a little trouble getting all this lighting stuff!

Thanks,
Ella~

P.S. would painting the inside chrome make it reflect better?


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

White reflects better than gloss imo and ime. 
For low light plants, a 13 watt 6500k Daylight/Full Spectrum Bulb will do fine. Ideally, that should be the temperature, but it is up to personal preference.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Danh Vu said:


> White reflects better than gloss imo and ime.
> For low light plants, a 13 watt 6500k Daylight/Full Spectrum Bulb will do fine. Ideally, that should be the temperature, but it is up to personal preference.


Wow thanks! The lamp I was looking at was horizontal, for some reason I thought having the CFL horizontally is better, but after reading Hoppy's sticky, I'm thinking vertical is better? Those clip-on hardware lamps are looking better and better by the minute!

It seems I am running around in circles confusing myself :icon_redf


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

You use the actual wattage and not the comparison to incandescent.
I am actually one of the people who don't follow the watts per gallon rule.
Here is a good guide to help you for your search of light set up for your 10g Using spiral CFLs.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-2.html
I used the same guide so I can approximate (using data on that thread) which light category will I be in and somehow it works for me.


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link jeff. I was looking for that. :icon_redf

Hopefully the link listed above will help you a little more.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> You use the actual wattage and not the comparison to incandescent.
> I am actually one of the people who don't follow the watts per gallon rule.
> Here is a good guide to help you for your search of light set up for your 10g Using spiral CFLs.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-2.html
> I used the same guide so I can approximate (using data on that thread) which light category will I be in and somehow it works for me.


 
Thank you! That thread is so very helpful, ok so...I have decided to go ahead and use one of the hardware lamps hung like a pendant above the water, and I was wondering jeff, what the distance is between the bulb and the water level on your ten gallon? 

And according to the example, if I had my water depth in my ten gallon around 8 inches and my lamp with a 23 watt light in it suspended around 10 inches from the surface, that would be the low light levels I'm looking for?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes that seems to be it if you use the data in the thread.

In my 10 gallon I am using the 10 watt Lights of america bulb from walmart lying horizontally using the old dual bulb light fixture but I only use 1 bulb by repositikoning the socket.
Sorry got no pics of it yet.

Here is what I did in my 20 gallon long.
This is when it has 3 13-14 watt bulbs.









I have now changed my bulbs to the ecosmart 9watt 5500K from home depot and still seems to be doing good on all the plants in the tank. I did the downgrade in bulb wattage to save up on energy costs.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!! Thank you very much!


----------

